# Microscope Focus Stand



## Digitallad (May 9, 2015)

My Wife bought one of those cheap WIFI microscopes on fleabay and to be honest it is nothing to write home about. One problem is that you need to hold the thing by hand if you want to get some degree of focus on it. So I build her this stand. I do know there is a lot of improvements that can be done but hey it works and shes happy and you know what they say "happy wife happy life"


----------



## bpratl (May 9, 2015)

Looks good, always good to make wifey happy.


----------



## brino (May 9, 2015)

Digitallad said:


> I do know there is a lot of improvements that can be done but hey it works and shes happy and you know what they say "happy wife happy life"



One design element that is often overlooked is the concept of "good enough".

Sure I understand that some pieces are seen as works of art, and therefore any amount of investment is justified(time, money, etc.). But there are also projects where getting something useful complete is more important than all the 'bells and whistles'.

You distilled this one down to the bare requirements, more than met those and then added some extra flair. That paint makes the base look like stone. It looks great.

....and anything that helps to justify a shop full of tools to a significant other is a good thing!

-brino


----------



## Franko (May 9, 2015)

The older I get, the more comfortable with "good enough" I've become.

Nice solution, Digit. I have a USB microscope that needs a stand. I have a macro bellows rack and pinion that I plan to utilize, someday. I don't seem to have gotten around to it.


----------



## Digitallad (May 11, 2015)

brino said:


> One design element that is often overlooked is the concept of "good enough".
> 
> Sure I understand that some pieces are seen as works of art, and therefore any amount of investment is justified(time, money, etc.). But there are also projects where getting something useful complete is more important than all the 'bells and whistles'.
> 
> ...


Well put! Still I can only admire those guys that have the ability to create these "works of art" it is most certainly something to aspire to..


----------



## brino (May 11, 2015)

Digitallad said:


> I can only admire those guys that have the ability to create these "works of art" it is most certainly something to aspire to..



I feel the same. 

Most of my projects are very utilitarian and are also on a schedule and a budget. So there are constraints, but I do NOT mean cutting corners. 

I always aim high. I try to forsee issues that often even the owner doesn't see. I go to lengths to improve the look, feel, usability of all projects....even when only one (me) or two people on the planet will ever see it.

But there's also a balance...if I aim too high then I'll always be disappointed with the outcome, and likely soon quit trying.

For me as a hobbiest it's more about the fun of learning the materials, the tools, the applications. Sure I gain more experience (and usually more tools) from each project, that just means I can do more and do it better next time.....

Perhaps one day I will have all the skills (and tools) to masterfully create all those works of art.

-brino


----------

